# fácilmente = palabra grave



## Karlaina

Hola, foreros.  ¿Me podrían confirmar lo siguiente?

_fácilmente, rápidamente, cortésmente, etc..._

Estos adverbios conservan el acento escrito de sus formas adjetivales, pero sigan siendo palabras graves, ¿no?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## brau

En España al menos, estas palabras suelen tener dos sílabas tónicas. La primera es la sílaba tónica del adjetivo original, y la segunda, la sílaba "men". En cualquier caso, dependiendo de la palabra y de la velocidad del habla, puede haber una sílaba tónica subordinada o secundaria, o sencillamente sólo haber una. Aunque, según creo, a efectos teóricos la sílaba que se considera tónica es la del adjetivo original.


----------



## Fernando

Hasta donde sé, son palabras esdrújulas o sobreesdrújulas. Como tú has indicado el acento escrito se mantiene del adjetivo de que provienen (que son graves -fácil, cortés- o esdrújulas -rápido-).


----------



## biomouse

Los adverbios acabados en -*mente *conservan la tilde del adjetivo del que derivan: *débil*_mente,_*crítica*_mente, _*fácil*_mente, _*cortés*_mente, _*inútil*_mente, _*estúpida *_mente, _*rápida*_mente, _*física*_mente.._
*Atención*: Estas palabras con el sufijo -*mente *también conservan el acento fonético de cada componente. Por tanto, la palabra _débilmente _no es sobresdrújula (las únicas palabras que pueden ser sobresdrújulas en español son verbos graves con dos pronombres enclíticos); es una palabra compuesta de una grave (*débil*-) y otra grave (-*mente*).



Karlaina said:


> Estos adverbios conservan el acento escrito de sus formas adjetivales, pero siguen siendo palabras graves, ¿no?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


 


 Karlaina​


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Hola:

Esas palabras son sobreesdrújulas (llevan la tilde en la antepenúltima sílaba).

De todos modos tengo mis reparos con la palabra _cortésmente_. En teoría es esdrújula, pero la estoy pronunciando y no se pronuncia como, por ejemplo, _físico_, que también lo es. Me pasa con otros adverbios formados con el sufijo -mente a partir de palabras agudas, como por ejemplo _final_. Al pronunciarlas es como si dijeras dos palabras seguidas:

_final mente_,

no una sola (porque no se pronuncia _finalménte_, no es llana. Pero tampo es esdrújula, como tampoco lo es _cortésmente_, aunque se escriba como tal porque se conserve la tilde del adjetivo).

Ignoro si estos casos tienen algún nombre, me imagino que sí, pero no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora.


Leo ahora las aportaciones de brau, Fernando y biomause. Si he estudiado alguna vez teoría de la acentuación, lo había olvidado todo. Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## biomouse

Tened cuidado, estas palabras -según la RAE- no son esdrúlulas ni sobreesdrújulas.


----------



## Fernita

Como han dicho varios foreros, sin duda es una palabra *sobreesdrújula.*
*Saludos.*


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Fernita said:


> Como han dicho varios foreros, sin duda es una palabra *sobreesdrújula.*
> *Saludos.*


 

Bueno, algunos lo hemos dicho, pero otros lo han negado, así que no sé si esa es la conclusión.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Adjunto referencia del DPD. Posiblemente no tenga mucho sentido categorizarlas como graves o esdrújulas.



> 4.2. Adverbios en -mente. Los adverbios terminados en -mente se pronuncian, de forma natural y no enfática, con dos sílabas tónicas: la que corresponde al adjetivo del que derivan y la del elemento compositivo -mente (LENtaMENte). Estas palabras conservan la tilde, si la había, del adjetivo del que derivan: fácilmente (de fácil), rápidamente (de rápido); pero cordialmente (de cordial), bruscamente (de brusco).


----------



## biomouse

biomouse said:


> la palabra _débilmente _no es sobresdrújula (las únicas palabras que pueden ser sobresdrújulas en español son verbos graves con dos pronombres enclíticos); es una palabra compuesta de una grave (*débil*-) y otra grave (-*mente*).


Es de la RAE.


----------



## Fernita

Surinam del Nord said:


> Bueno, algunos lo hemos dicho, pero otros lo han negado, así que no sé si esa es la conclusión.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, claro. Quise decir que, en mi opinión y de acuerdo a la gramática que he estudiado, coincido con los que las consideran *"sobreesdrújulas".*
Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

biomouse said:


> Los adverbios acabados en -*mente *conservan la tilde del adjetivo del que derivan: *débil*_mente,_*crítica*_mente, _*fácil*_mente, _*cortés*_mente, _*inútil*_mente, _*estúpida *_mente, _*rápida*_mente, _*física*_mente.._
> *Atención*: Estas palabras con el sufijo -*mente *también conservan el acento fonético de cada componente. Por tanto, la palabra _débilmente _no es sobresdrújula (las únicas palabras que pueden ser sobresdrújulas en español son verbos graves con dos pronombres enclíticos); es una palabra compuesta de una grave (*débil*-) y otra grave (-*mente*).





¿Puedes darme un ejemplo de un *verbo grave* con dos pronombres enclíticos? 
Gracias,
Fernita.


----------



## biomouse

Quiero que sepáis que, si no fuera porque lo he leído donde lo he leído también pensaría que lo son.


----------



## biomouse

Fernita said:


> [/size]
> 
> 
> ¿Puedes darme un ejemplo de un *verbo grave* con dos pronombres enclíticos?
> Gracias,
> Fernita.


démelo, mírame, cómpraselo


----------



## Outsider

Karlaina said:
			
		

> Hola, foreros. ¿Me podrían confirmar lo siguiente?
> 
> fácilmente, rápidamente, cortésmente, etc...
> 
> Estos adverbios conservan el acento escrito de sus formas adjetivales, pero sigan siendo palabras graves, ¿no?


El acento principal es en la sílaba _men_, sí. En _fá_ hay un acento secundario, más débil.


----------



## Fernita

biomouse said:


> démelo, mírame, cómpraselo


 
Aquí está el problema: *démelo* es esdrújula. El verbo *dar* no es *grave.* 

*mirar* no es *grave *pues la sílaba tónica es "rar"
*comprar* no es *grave* pues la sílaba tónica es "prar".

En cuanto a "cómpraselo" (aunque el verbo no es grave), mi pregunta es: ¿dirías que es *esdrújula *como *démelo*?
No comprendo.


----------



## hosec

_Démelo_ y _mírame_, no, pero _cómpraselo_ sí está constituida por un verbo grave o llano o paroxítono más dos pronombres. Como tantísimos: _Véndemelo, cuídasela, pídeselo_...

Los adverbios terminados en -_mente_ tienen dos acentos, como otros compuestos del tipo _físico-químico; ruso-polaco_, etc.

Salud.


----------



## hosec

Fernita said:


> *comprar* no es *grave* pues la sílaba tónica es "prar".


 

Pero "cómpraselo" no está formado a partir de "comprar", sino de la forma llana "compra" y el acento se mantiene en dicha sílaba.


----------



## Fernita

hosec said:


> _Démelo_ y _mírame_, no, pero _cómpraselo_ sí está constituida por un verbo grave o llano o paroxítono más dos pronombres. Como tantísimos: _Véndemelo, cuídasela, pídeselo_...
> 
> Los adverbios terminados en -_mente_ tienen dos acentos, como otros compuestos del tipo _físico-químico; ruso-polaco_, etc.
> 
> Salud.


 
"comprar" *¿es grave*????? ¿La sílaba tónica es* "com"????*
Nunca había visto ésto en mi vida.
Pero puede ser que esté totalmente equivocada.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fernita said:


> "comprar" *¿es grave*????? ¿La sílaba tónica es* "com"????*
> Nunca había visto ésto en mi vida.
> Pero puede ser que esté totalmente equivocada.


El del ejemplo es *compra *no comprar. Cómpraselo no Comprárselo. 

Un saludo Fernita.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

hosec said:


> _Démelo_ y _mírame_, no, pero _cómpraselo_ sí está constituida por un verbo grave o llano o paroxítono más dos pronombres.


Dos pronombres... que desplazan el acento haciendo que las palabras se vuelvan sobreesdrújulas, quieras o no.


> Palabras sobreesdrújulas son aquellas en las que es tónica alguna de las sílabas anteriores a la antepenúltima. Ejemplos: dígamelo, cómetelo, llévensela.
> 
> Ortografía de la lengua española - RAE.





hosec said:


> Los adverbios terminados en -_mente_ tienen dos acentos, como otros compuestos del tipo _físico-químico; ruso-polaco_, etc.


Aquí sí.


> *Excepto los adverbios terminados en -mente, las palabras españolas constan de una sola sílaba tónica*, siendo el resto de sus sílabas átonas. Esto caracteriza al español como una lengua con palabras que contienen largas secuencias de sílabas inacentuadas: presentación, institucionalización, indiscreción, antibalístico. Este último aspecto suele resultar difícil para el angloparlante que aprende español, pues está acostumbrado a adjudicar más de un acento a palabras de tres o más sílabas.
> 
> Fonética y fonología españolas  - M. C. Iribarren


Es decir, "tontamente" no es sobreesdrújula, porque todas las sobreesdrújulas se acentúan. Tiene dos acentos, y ambos son llanos (o graves):


> Las palabras esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas siempre llevan tilde en la sílaba tónica.
> 
> Los adverbios terminados en -mente constituyen una excepción a la regla general de acentuación, ya que, en realidad, tienen *dos acentos fónicos*: uno en el adjetivo y otro en el compositivo -mente.
> 
> Ortografía de la lengua española - RAE.


----------



## Karlaina

iGracias, foreros!  

Estuvo interesante el discurso (como siempre), aunque me quedo con la misma duda.  

iiiiSaludos!!!!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Karlaina said:


> Hola, foreros.  ¿Me podrían confirmar lo siguiente?
> 
> _fácilmente, rápidamente, cortésmente, etc..._
> 
> Estos adverbios conservan el acento escrito de sus formas adjetivales, pero sigan siendo palabras graves, ¿no?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.





Karlaina said:


> iGracias, foreros!
> 
> Estuvo interesante el discurso (como siempre), aunque me quedo con la misma duda.
> 
> iiiiSaludos!!!!


Saludos a ti también:

Fácilmente tiene dos acentos FÁcil-MEnte, los dos llanos.

Rápidamente tiene dos acentos RÁpida-MEnte, el primero esdrújulo y el segundo llano.

Cortésmente tiene dos acentos corTÉS-MEnte, el primero de ellos agudo y el segundo llano.
Atendiendo estrictamente a las reglas de acentuación _de palabras_:*Fácilmente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.

*Cortésmente *es una palabra esdrújula y llana ya que son tónicas su antepenúltima y su penúltima sílaba.

*Rápidamente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.​Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Fernita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El del ejemplo es *compra *no comprar. Cómpraselo no Comprárselo.
> 
> Un saludo Fernita.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Pero Pedro, mira ésto:

Originally Posted by *hosec* 

 
_Démelo_ y _mírame_, no, pero _cómpraselo_ sí está constituida por un *verbo grave* o llano o paroxítono más dos pronombres. Como tantísimos: _Véndemelo, cuídasela, pídeselo_...

Hosec se refiere a verbos. De todas maneras, "cómpraselo" es el *imperativo* del verbo *comprar*. ¿No es así? 
En fin, no importa. 

Saludos a todos,


----------



## Fernita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Saludos a ti también:
> 
> Fácilmente tiene dos acentos FÁcil-MEnte, los dos llanos.
> 
> Rápidamente tiene dos acentos RÁpida-MEnte, el primero esdrújulo y el segundo llano.
> 
> Cortésmente tiene dos acentos corTÉS-MEnte, el primero de ellos agudo y el segundo llano.
> Atendiendo estrictamente a las reglas de acentuación _de palabras_:*Fácilmente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.​
> 
> *Cortésmente *es una palabra esdrújula y llana ya que son tónicas su antepenúltima y su penúltima sílaba.​
> 
> *Rápidamente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.​Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Así es y eso es lo que estoy diciendo desde el principio. 
Pero algunos foreros no están de acuerdo con lo de *sobresdrújula.*
Insisto en que *fácilmente* es una palabra sobresdrújula*.*
Saludos, Pedro.


----------



## hosec

lazarus1907 said:


> Dos pronombres... que desplazan el acento haciendo que las palabras se vuelvan sobreesdrújulas, quieras o no.


Por supuesto, lazarus, que es sobreesdrújula, en ningún momento lo he puesto en duda (pero el acento no se desplaza: se queda ahí. Mejor diríamos que se desplaza en _carácter > caracteres _y los otros dos casos conocidos por todos).



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Fácilmente tiene dos acentos FÁcil-MEnte, los dos llanos.
> 
> Rápidamente tiene dos acentos RÁpida-MEnte, el primero esdrújulo y el segundo llano.
> 
> Cortésmente tiene dos acentos corTÉS-MEnte, el primero de ellos agudo y el segundo llano.
> Atendiendo estrictamente a las reglas de acentuación _de palabras_:*Fácilmente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.​*Cortésmente *es una palabra esdrújla y llana ya que son tónicas su antepenúltima y su penúltima sílaba.​*Rápidamente *es una palabra sobresdrújula y llana ya que es tónica una sílaba anterior a la antepenúltima y también su penúltima sílaba.​


 
Con la primera parte estoy totalmente de acuerdo; con la segunda, no. El elemento compositivo -mente no cambia la acentuación de la palabra sino que le añade uno nuevo: los compuesto con -mente son casos excepcionales.

Salud.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

hosec said:


> Por supuesto, lazarus, que es sobreesdrújula, en ningún momento lo he puesto en duda (pero el acento no se desplaza: se queda ahí. Mejor diríamos que se desplaza en _carácter > caracteres _y los otros dos casos conocidos por todos).
> 
> 
> 
> Con la primera parte estoy totalmente de acuerdo; con la segunda, no. El elemento compositivo -mente no cambia la acentuación de la palabra sino que le añade uno nuevo: los compuesto con -mente son casos excepcionales.
> 
> Salud.


Con el libro de ortografía de la RAE en la mano, esa creo que es la única interpretación posible, al tener estas palabras dos sílabas tónicas.


----------



## biomouse

Que alguien me corrija, perdón por lo que lié ayer. Yo creo que lo que son graves son las formas verbales, no los verbos; al menos yo acentúo todos los verbos que me vienen a la memoria en su última sílaba -ar, -er, e -ir.


----------



## hosec

biomouse said:


> Yo creo que lo que son graves son las formas verbales, no los verbos


 
¿No es lo mismo un _verbo_ que una _forma verbal_? ¿O te refieres con _verbo_ al infinitivo (-ar, -er, -ir)?


----------



## biomouse

Con forma verbal me refiero a verbo conjugado y con "verbo", como tú dices, a los infinitivos.


----------



## hosec

De ahí viene entonces parte de la confusión. De todas formas, tan _verbo_ puede ser el infinitivo o el gerundio como la segunda persona del plural del presente de indicativo, por decir algo.
Habitualmente, _verbo_ y _forma verbal_ se usan como sinónimos (al menos en el ámbito en que yo me desenvuelo).

Salud.


----------



## Outsider

biomouse said:


> Que alguien me corrija, perdón por lo que lié ayer. Yo creo que lo que son graves son las formas verbales, no los verbos; al menos yo acentúo todos los verbos que me vienen a la memoria en su última sílaba -ar, -er, e -ir.


Eso es el infinitivo del verbo. 

Hay formas verbales que no son graves, por ejemplo _pensé_ (aguda) y _pensáramos_ (esdrújula).


----------

